# 4 Cranberry Bread  Recipes



## Filus59602 (Nov 6, 2002)

Cranberry Bread 
Pumpkin Cranberry Bread 
Cranberry Bread 

Cranberry Bread 

Prep: 10 minutes 
Bake: 50 to 55 minutes 
Serves: 8 

1 cup walnuts (about 4 ounces) 
1 stick (4 ounces) unsalted butter, melted 
1 cup sugar 
1 egg 
1 cup orange juice 
3 cups flour 
1 tablespoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon grated orange zest 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 cup fresh or frozen cranberries 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease a 9 x 5 3 - inch loaf pan. 
Place nuts on a baking sheet and toast in oven until very lightly 
browned and fragrant, about 5 minutes. Leave oven on. Coarsely chop 
nuts and set aside. 
In a large bowl, using a hand held mixer, beat butter and sugar 
until light and fluffy. Add egg. Beat 1 minute. Gradually beat in 
juice. Add flour, baking powder, orange zest, and salt. Mix until just 
blended. Stir in cranberries and toasted walnuts. Spread batter into 
pan. Bake until top of loaf is golden and a toothpick inserted in center 
comes out clean, 50 to 55 minutes. Let stand in pan for 10 minutes, 
then unmold onto a wire rack and let cool completely. 

Source: "365 Ways to Prepare for Christmas" by David E. Mann 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pumpkin Cranberry Bread 

2 cups all purpose white flour 
1/2 cup white sugar 
1/2 cup packed brown sugar 
1/4 tsp. ground cinnamon 
11/2 cup pumpkin 
1/2 tsp. pumpkin pie spice 
1 tsp. baking powder 
1/4 tsp. salt 
1/4 cup milk 
1/3 cup canola or vegetable oil 
2 eggs 
3/4 cup fresh cranberries, quartered 

In a bowl place the flour, sugar, cinnamon, pumpkin pie spice, baking 
powder and salt. Stir together to combine. 
In another bowl place the eggs, oil, milk, and pumpkin. Stir this 
until combined then add to the dry ingredients. 
Stir the mixture until it is all combined. At this point stir in the 
cranberries. 
Pour the batter into a greased loaf pan and bake for about 1 hour in a 
350 degree oven. 

Source: http://www.geocities.com/smartcook/id239.htm 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Cranberry Bread 

"A dear friend, Judith Challoner, shared this recipe with me. It's one 
of the yummiest I've had." Submitted by Mary Chris Ajzenman 

2 cups whole wheat flour 
2 cups all-purpose flour 
1 tablespoon baking powder 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg 
1 cup packed brown sugar 
1/2 cup granulated sugar 
1/2 cup butter 
1 tablespoon grated orange rind 
1 1/2 cups orange juice 
2 eggs 
2 cups fresh cranberries, coarsely chopped 
1 cup nuts, chopped 
2/3 cup raisins 

Sift dry ingredients. Cut in butter until coarse meal. Combine rind, 
orange juice and eggs; add to dry ingredients and mix to moisten. Fold 
in berries, nuts and raisins. Turn into greased and floured 9 x 5-inch 
bread pans. 
Bake at 350*F (175*C) for 55 to 60 minutes or until wooden pick 
inserted in center comes out clean. Cool in pan 10 minutes, then turn 
out on rack to finish cooling. 

Source: http://www.cooksrecipes.com/bread/cranberry-bread-recipe.html 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Cranberry Bread 

Recipe By amsel's Heirloom Recipes 
Serving Size : 0 Preparation Time :0:00 
Categories : quick breads 

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method 
-------- ------------ -------------------------------- 
1/2 cup shortening 
2 cups sugar 
1 teaspoon salt 
2 large eggs 
1 1/2 cups orange juice 
3 1/2 cups flour 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1 tablespoon baking powder 
1 orange rind -- grated 
1 cup nuts -- coarsely chopped 
2 cups cranberries -- halved or chopped 

Cream together shortening, sugar, salt, and eggs. Add orange juice 
alternately with combined flour, soda, and baking powder. Add orange rind, nuts, 
and 
cranberries. Grease sides and line bottom of two bread loaf pans with foil. 
Bake at 350F for 45 minutes. 

Source: "Pat Zastera"


----------

